

VMWare Lightwave - jgrahamc
https://vmware.github.io/lightwave/

======
plg
"Project Lightwave is an open source project comprised of enterprise-grade,
identity and access management services targeting critical security,
governance, and compliance challenges for Cloud-Native Apps within the
enterprise. "

oh ... that's what it is ...

?????

~~~
devonkim
For anyone working in the lucrative space of backasswards, miserable
enterprise IT systems, this is really easy to understand. However, because
it's so broad in actual scope of what it actually does (no actual law /
compliance standards mentioned like PCI, HIPAA, FIPS, etc), it is really just
a marketing headline. Tack on a bunch of standards like Kerberos, OAuth, LDAP,
etc. and most people that are the target audience will roll their eyes and
just write the project off as neckbeard-ware because they don't have a peer
that they can talk about high level enterprise BS with.

Basically, the point of the project is to make it easier for programs written
by folks like the usual HN reader (not J2EE enterprise crapware) to be
compliant with the needs of Big IT that is primarily focused around security
and consolidating herds of acquired and bought applications while being able
to say that these services all meet different regulatory requirements with a
straight face. This is quite different of an approach than most in that this
is open sourced, not some proprietary thing made by a system integrator nobody
on HN would recognize.

Disclaimer: I've been pitching and writing stuff like this as an engineer for
years, so I am probably biased a lot.

------
bbguitar
Poor choice in name.. and how they can TM lightwave is beyond me. LightWave is
a registered trademark of NewTek Inc.

~~~
delinka
You can ™ anything you like. That doesn't make it valid. You have to file to ®
and that's more enforceable. I say more because USPTO just accepts your filing
and its up to you to enforce it with lawyers and courts.

Maybe NewTek licensed to VMware. Maybe they didn't. In any case, NewTek has to
get involved to prevent us all being confused...

------
dmitrygr
This may be the highest ratio of buzzwords to meaning that I've ever seen. It
took three or four reads to figure out what this is ... i think...

------
elcct
What an unfortunate name...

